# Floruo from start to finish



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 6, 2006)

How could this be accomplished? Could I build a box that has them tottaly surrounding the plant from top to bottom? Could I add more lights for flowering for the lack of lumens? If anyone thinks this could work please respond!!! Thnx!


----------



## Mutt (Nov 6, 2006)

Quite a few online grow all the way through with flos.
I would recommend doing a Scrog and overdrive the flos. Checkout Elephant Mans Grow journal. He shows how to overdrive the florous to get 2X the output from 1 bulb.


----------



## stoner 420 (Nov 6, 2006)

hey Bombbudpuffa i have not every done it but i have been around here for a couple months now and i have seen and heard of lots and lots of ppl doing it... i am attempting a grow with cfls and there have been several ppl flower with them .. remember one thing as long as u r not expecting to get a huge yield then you should b ok.. you might get a half ounce off on one plant so but hey if u are like me and just enjoy growing for the knowledge then it is well worth it too me... plus u get a free half ounce........


----------



## jezek (Nov 6, 2006)

im new aswell, been growing/experimenting tyring to find out how i want to grow and what not from soil to hydro, i had a clone i got from my brother inlaw, it was sick when i got it and had lots of spidermites, i just took it down the other day, its been vegging for 2 months in my closet, i run 4 27w cfl's and when i took it down it was 3 feet tall and 2 feet wide, all i use are cfls, i plan to stick with flors for there lack of heat and overall cheapness lol, but you need alot of flors to grow a plant,marijuana needs 30 watts per square foot, so measure your space and figure out how many watts per square foot you have, aslong as you have atleast 30 per square foot you can grow just fine with no problems


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 6, 2006)

Okay, this is what i've come up with. I could build a grow room maybe 3' l, 3' w, and 5' h. I want like one or two short plants. I could put three 75 wt bulb in each corner of the box and three on top, totally surrounding the plants in fluoros. I can get cool and warm bulbs for veg and fruit cyc and maybe add three of four more bulbs during flow stage. Does this sound like something that could work?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 6, 2006)

I know it is like 1125 wts of light but i' trying to get as many lumens as possible.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for mentioning me, I am doing alot of experimenting in flouros.  They are very space saving (could stack cabinets), and the low heat means alot to me (desert).  I don't think you need 1000 watts worth, but in a box that size, I think flouros would work well to maximize plant height.

If you can't make the box 4 foot in 1 horizontal direction, then you could pickup some compact 125w fixtues, but if you can fit them, 4 foot shoplights are cheaper.
Another bonus of flouros over hid in a box that small is it is very easy to mix the bulbs and get a wider spectrum.

I could go on and on about overdriving, bulbs, heat.  Let us know if this sounds like a good plan and how much ventilation, $ for lights you can put in there and we will help ya figure the rest.

'edit' I'm high relaxing, had to reread your post above.  I have a 2x4 cabinet, 6' high and sometimes run 4 overdriven (remote ballast) 4 foot T12 bulbs mixed with daylight (6500k) and cool white (3100k).  At 128 each (512 total) watts I should be hitting close to 24k lumens, with no where near as much heat as even a small hid.  Plants have touched the bulbs with overnight growth with no burn.  In my grow journal you can see they are very green, 9 leaves, 1/2 inch nodes etc.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 7, 2006)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> .. remember one thing as long as u r not expecting to get a huge yield then you should b ok.. you might get a half ounce off on one plant


 
No Lie on another forum I seen a guy use shop flos and a Screen of Green. Basically grew the plant sideways along the length of the shop flos. He had a great yeild. He was using hi-output flos, but it can be done and done well.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 7, 2006)

I was thinking about sticking strictly to compacts. Aren't they brighter than the tubes? As for ventilation, nothng too fancy! Thought about pc fans but how would i run them, doesn't the pc power them? The 2x4 thing sounds more realistic than my measurements too. AND, I miscalculated how many watts there would be, it would be 375 watts, not 1125! Oh and would adding more watts during flowering increase yield?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 7, 2006)

You can't overdrive the compacts. As far as them being brighter. Because they are compact the light is more focused in one area than like the tubes "stretched" out over a 4' length. but compacts generate more heat then the tubes. I am currently using both. but prefer the tubes due to heat. I can get those tubes right on the plant, where the compacts I can't get them as close.
I think it would really depend on where and how your using them.


----------

